# Non mais...



## sonnyboy (11 Décembre 2005)

Quels sont tous ces petits comiques qui se permettent de créer des fils za la con, alors qu'on ne les connait ni des lèvres ni des dents...

Je vais vous dire la vérité...

C'est notre faute !!!! PLusieurs années de laxisme !

On a laissé passer les stook, les purfilsdemescouilles, les al02, et j'en passe....des apprentis branlos !!!!

Et voilà, le résultat !!!

C'est la foire d'empoigne, c'est "à qui va être le plus insignifiant" à qui va être le plus crétin (terme qui m'est cher en ce moment...) etc...

C'est navrant !

Il faut un vrai programme pour redresser tout ça, un vrai programme pour rendre macG aux macgéens...Pour l'instant on a entendu tous les discours, mais jamais d'actes !!!

Il faut un signe fort en faveur du peuple macgéen, la préférence historique aux vrais zomes, pas aux petits comiques de mes burnes !!!

VOTEZ POUR MOI !!!!


----------



## Bilbo (11 Décembre 2005)

Je ne comprends pas très bien la signification du smiley (tu sais, le vert qui rigole) qui ponctue ton appel. 



À+


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2005)

oh purée, je l'avoue. Toute cette guignolade et cette avalanche de tapettes et tafioles n'a qu'une cause : la modération merdique que j'ai créé et laissé croître. si seulement tu pouvais devenir modérateur du bar !


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Décembre 2005)

Vote sonny 4 modo


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2005)

_Modérer autrement._ Tout un programme.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOTEZ POUR MOI !!!!



Tu sais bien que mon vote t'est acquis d'avance.
Sans compter que je ne vais tout même pas le donner à un de ces jeunes cons.


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2005)

Une mutinerie ? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...)  un de ces jeunes cons.



... un peu vite en besogne le Doc.


----------



## Bilbo (11 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Modérer autrement._ Tout un programme.


Il bannirait tous ceux qui postent bêtement à ses yeux. Sur les 40666 membres, ça en fairait 40665 à bannir. Mais je suis sûr que l'ampleur de la tâche ne l'effraierait pas. 

À+

P.S. Sonny, les modos et autres admins ont l'immunité.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Sur les 40666 membres, ça en fairait 40665 à bannir. Mais je suis sûr que l'ampleur de la tâche ne l'effraierait pas.



40664.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Modérer autrement._ Tout un programme.



Fini la modération !

Parlons maintenant de retour à l'ordre !

Parlons maintenant de nettoyage des zones de non-droit comme le bar !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parlons maintenant de nettoyage des zones de non droits comme le bar !!!



Et au karcher encore !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> 40664.



Je pense qu'il m'avait oublié moi....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... un peu vite en besogne le Doc.



Tu as raison, pardon : ni aux vieux cons non plus.


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fini la modération !
> 
> Parlons maintenant de retour à l'ordre !
> 
> Parlons maintenant de nettoyage des zones de non droits comme le bar !!!




Explique...moi pas comprendre ...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, pardon : ni aux vieux cons non plus.



Voilà. Comme ça c'est bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont tous ces petits comiques qui se permettent de créer des fils za la con, alors qu'on ne les connait ni des lèvres ni des dents...
> 
> Je vais vous dire la vérité...
> 
> ...




BRAVO ! Grandiose, c'est sur, avec un programme comme ça, t'es quasi modo !


----------



## Fulvio (11 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOTEZ POUR MOI !!!!



Qu'on lui empale les couilles !


----------



## Bilbo (11 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui empale les couilles !


Pfff, tu n'y connais rien. Le pal est un suplice en deux temps : il faut qu'il commence bien. 












À+


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Décembre 2005)

Alors que la valse est un supplice à trois temps...


----------



## Bilbo (11 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors que la valse est un supplice à trois temps...



  


_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sonnyboy._


À+


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oh purée, je l'avoue. Toute cette guignolade et cette avalanche de tapettes et tafioles n'a qu'une cause : la modération merdique que j'ai créé et laissé croître. si seulement tu pouvais devenir modérateur du bar !


... un modébarateur, une sorte de modobaratineur


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... un modébarateur, une sorte de modébaratineur



C'était le mot des rateurs ! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Décembre 2005)

Tu exagères !


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il faut un signe fort en faveur du peuple macgéen, la préférence historique aux vrais zomes, pas aux petits comiques de mes burnes !!!


Hé bé, t'as du fils à retordre 






nb : ne tords pas trop fort, ou tu vas te trouver transformé en Farinelli :hosto:


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui empale les couilles !


Techniquement, on appelle ça des brochettes :rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (11 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Techniquement, on appelle ça des brochettes :rateau:



Je voyais plutôt ça genre olive avec cure-dent planté dedans, comme à l'apéro


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé, t'as du fils à retordre
> 
> nb : ne tords pas trop fort, ou tu vas te trouver transformé en Farinelli :hosto:


En plus son fil n'est pas trés solide, il casse à tout bout de champ ce qui lui fait tomber le futal... (sans raison)


----------



## Nobody (11 Décembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, tu n'y connais rien. Le pal est un suplice en deux temps : il faut qu'il commence bien.



Pour mériter le pal, il faut un pédigrée.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Décembre 2005)

L'escalade de la violence...


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Décembre 2005)

avec PAL entonnoir, ça passe mieux...


----------



## quetzalk (11 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une mutinerie ? :mouais:



Vu le départ que prend ce fil j'aurais plutôt dit "minuterie" mais bon...


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2005)

:afraid::afraid::afraid:C'est quoi ce fil de m*??? :afraid::afraid::afraid:
Plutôt te *** que de voter pour toi...


----------



## sofiping (11 Décembre 2005)

Je préfere te voir subversif chez les bleus que tyran irascible chez les verts ... nan , t'auras pas ma voix !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Décembre 2005)

Tu préferres surtout me voir, parce que si tu me vois plus c'est pas bon pour toi...

ZIP....


----------



## quetzalk (11 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Je préfere te voir subversif chez les bleus  ...



Rappel : c'est de Sonnyboy qu'on parle.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

*Sonnyboy est tel un petit enfant*
qui prendrait son caca dans ses mains et en retapisserait fier et triomphant les murs de sa chambre...





:sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous dire la vérité...



*Je préfère la fraîcheur des nioubes*
à l'aigreur des vieux cons.


_Non ? c'est pas ça ?_










:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

Je préferre surtout la fraicheur des jeunes filles à l'acidité des crétins pas assez murs...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2005)

Votez Sonny !, Votez Sonny !, Votez Sonny !, Votez Sonny !  


(je me suis libéré de mon devoir de réserve.)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je préferre surtout la fraicheur des jeunes filles à l'acidité des crétins pas assez murs...



*En même temps, si tu as parlé avec une mineure sur le toubar*
c'est pas forcément une raison de t'affoler camarade.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOTEZ POUR MOI !!!!



Si ça t'ennuie pas j'aimerais autant voter pour krystof.

Je l'ai vraiment trouvé sympa.








    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En même temps, si tu as parlé avec une mineure sur le toubar*
> c'est pas forcément une raison de t'affoler camarade.



Y a pas QUE des mineurs sur le toubar ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si ça t'ennuie pas j'aimerais autant voter pour krystof.
> 
> Je l'ai vraiment trouvé sympa.
> 
> ...



Ah ben je peux pas non plus vous forcer...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

En plus, faudrait aussi qu'il y ait un vote !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

Déjà ouais...

C'est vrai j'oubliais...


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

Pas de bol, ils sont passés à la dictature sans penser à toi... 

En même temps je t'imagine bien en dictateur


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

Je veux ouais !!!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

présent


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Modérer autrement._ Tout un programme.


Lors des dernières votations pestilentielles hexagonales, un candidat utilisait "autrement" dans son slogan. Ça ne lui a pas porté bonheur.
En outre, le message de Sonny n'a pas réellement le ton de ce candidat. Bien au contraire, et c'est triste à dire, l'appel à voter pour lui-même ressemble plutôt à la profession de foi de Jean-Louis Tixier-Vignancourt en 1965. C'est un écho niçois, certainement.


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En plus, faudrait aussi qu'il y ait un vote !



Oui, bon, faut pas exagérer quand même !


----------



## juju palavas (12 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je préfère la fraîcheur des nioubes*
> à l'aigreur des vieux cons.
> 
> 
> ...




TIENS DONC, C'EST A DIRE .... UN NOUVEAU LANGUAGE ??? monsieur


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lors des dernières votations pestilentielles hexagonales, un candidat utilisait "autrement" dans son slogan. Ça ne lui a pas porté bonheur.
> En outre, le message de Sonny n'a pas réellement le ton de ce candidat. Bien au contraire, et c'est triste à dire, l'appel à voter pour lui-même ressemble plutôt à la profession de foi de Jean-Louis Tixier-Vignancourt en 1965. C'est un écho niçois, certainement.



quelle communion de pensée entre Sonnyboy et toi quand même !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lors des dernières votations pestilentielles hexagonales, un candidat utilisait "autrement" dans son slogan. Ça ne lui a pas porté bonheur.
> En outre, le message de Sonny n'a pas réellement le ton de ce candidat. Bien au contraire, et c'est triste à dire, l'appel à voter pour lui-même ressemble plutôt à la profession de foi de Jean-Louis Tixier-Vignancourt en 1965. C'est un écho niçois, certainement.


Ah, Tixier en 65, qu'est-ce qu'il a pu nous faire rigoler pendant la campagne télévisée ! C'était aut'chose que le petit Jean Marie, lui, un vrai comique, s'il avait été élu, Saddam Hussein et le parti Baas auraient fait figure de joyeux enfants de ch½ur, à côté de lui ! Ça aurait sûrement plu à notre bon sonny !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lors des dernières votations pestilentielles hexagonales, un candidat utilisait "autrement" dans son slogan. Ça ne lui a pas porté bonheur.
> En outre, le message de Sonny n'a pas réellement le ton de ce candidat. Bien au contraire, et c'est triste à dire, l'appel à voter pour lui-même ressemble plutôt à la profession de foi de Jean-Louis Tixier-Vignancourt en 1965. C'est un écho niçois, certainement.


 
C'est le podcast de France Culture ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Non. J'ai rien entendu !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOTEZ POUR MOI !!!!



Bon, petit... Tu sais comment ça se passe chez nous, les campagnes éléctorales... Tu me proposes un boulot valable et je fais voter toute ma famille pour toi...  Si en plus tu me promets la tête de al02 au bout d'une pique...


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, petit... Tu sais comment ça se passe chez nous, les campagnes éléctorales... Tu me proposes un boulot valable et je fais voter toute ma famille pour toi...  Si en plus tu me promets la tête de al02 au bout d'une pique...



Je pense en effet que l'inéluctable glissement de Sonny vers le clientélisme va être passionnante à observer !!! :love: :love: :love: 
(merde ou c'est que j'ai mis mes jumelles... ?  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

Bon sang ne saurait mentir...


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, petit... Tu sais comment ça se passe chez nous, les campagnes éléctorales... Tu me proposes un boulot valable et je fais voter toute ma famille pour toi...



même les bannis ?!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> même les bannis ?!!



Même...


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2005)

Surtout les bannis !!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang ne saurait mentir...


 
A tel point qu'on va traiter par MP...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A tel point qu'on va traiter par MP...



C'est bien ainsi que je l'entendais... Souviens toi de Tralonca... Faut jamais étaler au grand jour...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

*Souvenez-vous*
de comment Napoléon a terminé...







 
:hein:


----------



## krystof (12 Décembre 2005)

Préférez l'original à la copie. Votez pour moi


----------



## krystof (12 Décembre 2005)

Sonnyboy, la fosse tranquille


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Souvenez-vous*
> de comment Napoléon a terminé...
> 
> 
> ...



Oui... Un fils de collabo Gênois qui a fini par gouverner la france...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Un fils de collabo Gênois qui a fini par gouverner la france...



*Pour finir lamentablement écrasé*
dans une morne plaine.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

krystof a trop de cheveux, votez sonny, le rootkit macgé


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

*Reineman, reineman...*
bizarre, ça n'est pas sans me rappeler quelque chose...

Reineman, l'hommes des rennes, le père Noel ?






:mouais: 
:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Reineman, reineman...*
> bizarre, ça n'est pas sans me rappeler quelque chose...
> 
> Reineman, l'hommes des rennes, le père Noel ?
> ...



'Tain d'Adèle©!!! Sonny a fait une nouvelle fausse couche...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

tu composes ton super thread mega documenté sur freud ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Alors...écarte toi de mon chemin fangeux




*De ton chemin fangeux...*
la fange, ce n'est pas là où croupissent les porcs ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

Dommage, ça apporterait au bar, ces temps. Mais c'est toi qui voit hein. Comme quoi la prétention tombe vite.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

*Cet énième rejeton*
semble promis à une brève existence...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

Z'allez voir qu'ils vont me fiche le bordel dans mon thread !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, ça apporterait au bar, ces temps. Mais c'est toi qui voit hein. Comme quoi la prétention tombe vite.



Audiard parlait d'un "Terminus des prétentieux", que l'on pouvait atteindre avec la dose adéquate de dynamite...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Z'allez voir qu'ils vont me fiche le bordel dans mon thread !!!!



Je rêve!!! C'est le pot de chambre qui se fout de l'étron!!!....


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

Ben c'est con de proposer un truc chouette sans le faire, après, on peut trouver toutes les excuses qu'on veut. Même celles qu'on maitrise pas.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ouais..a ceci pres que je chevauche avec un gourdin dans ma hotte....
> Alors...écarte toi de mon chemin fangeux ou j'écrirais ton nom dans la neige en pissant....


T'as un gourdin dans la hotte ou t'es content de nous voir ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, Tixier en 65, qu'est-ce qu'il a pu nous faire rigoler pendant la campagne télévisée ! C'était aut'chose que le petit Jean Marie, lui, un vrai comique, s'il avait été élu, Saddam Hussein et le parti Baas auraient fait figure de joyeux enfants de ch½ur, à côté de lui ! Ça aurait sûrement plu à notre bon sonny !



Ne pourrait-on voir plutôt Sonny dans le rôle de l'inénarrable Barbut à la même époque ? ça c'était un candidat    
Mais bon, ça va tourner au thread paléolithique, qui sait même que Barbut  a existé ? même Arlette n'était pas candidate à l'époque


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Audiard parlait d'un "Terminus des prétentieux", que l'on pouvait atteindre avec la dose adéquate de dynamite...




C'est bien ça...


----------



## Patamach (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'crois que t'as pas compris...
> t'as du me prendre pour une assistante sociale ou une institutrice, mais comme je te l'ai déja dit...si t'as besoin de parler, tu prends ton téléphone et tu fais le 17...
> Là ,des gens sauront t'écouter...



OUAF OUAF


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ... et gnagnagna et gnagnagna...



Non relis la charte, désolé mon lapinou gentil mais les threads à coups de boule sont interdits - même à coups de boule rouge.
Allez joyeux Noël


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

*Plutôt que de lapider re(i)nnesman*
une balle dans la nuque serait plus rapide et plus efficace.







:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Plutôt que de lapider re(i)nnesman*
> une balle dans la nuque serait plus rapide et plus efficace.
> 
> 
> ...


Avec facturation de la balle à la famille, comme chez nos amis chinois... :love:


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Plutôt que de lapider re(i)nnesman*
> une balle dans la nuque serait plus rapide et plus efficace.
> 
> :rateau:



Tout à fait d'accord mais tu c'est ce que c'est, pour faire venir les services d'hygiène un lundi matin, c'est pas évident quand même.


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Plutôt que de lapider re(i)nnesman*
> une balle dans la nuque serait plus rapide et plus efficace.
> 
> :rateau:



Patochman sors de ce 'PAN'

hhhhh..... :rateau: :hosto: :casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Avec facturation de la balle à la famille, comme chez nos amis chinois... :love:



*Ouais et ce serait bien*
qu'il creuse lui même le trou dans lequel il tombera.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'crois que t'as pas compris...
> t'as du me prendre pour une assistante sociale ou une institutrice, mais comme je te l'ai déja dit...si t'as besoin de parler, tu prends ton téléphone et tu fais le 17...
> Là ,des gens sauront t'écouter...


c'est pour faire des économies que tu viens ici, donc.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

allo, macgé, j'ai un super thread hyper documenté sur freud que je veux faire, mais j'arrive pas.


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan..A quoi bon donner des cours de chimie explosive quand on a pour tout public une bande de racailles?
> Je vais pas t'enseigner l'intelligence, ça risquerait de t'exploser a la tronche...




Que c'est misérable. 
Tu dégages un sacré mauvais karma, quand même, comme type. :rateau: :rateau:

Allez, tous après moi :

*



reineman dégage un mauvais karma !






:love:


*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais et ce serait bien*
> qu'il creuse lui même le trou dans lequel il tombera.



Bon, ok. Tu amènes le saucisson et je fournis le Coteaux d'Ajaccio... Ca risque de nous prendre la nuit cette histoire... Anne me dit qu'elle veut bien témoigner que je l'ai passée avec elle. Corinne te couvrirait aussi?


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'accepte toutes les tortures...



ce type est malade, mais en plus il est malade...  
en plus il baisse terriblement je trouve, avant il était agaçant, il n'y arrive même plus, ça doit être à cause des médicaments peut-être.
bon.
on en finit ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allez, tous après moi :
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Rodjeur!!! Missiles largués...


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

je témoignerais que nous étions tous à la veillée funèbre d'un amiénois nommé jojoleretour. je vous couvre les gars !


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

ce que j'aime sur ce forum : c'est l'esprit d'entente et de confrérie solidaire !


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2005)

remarquez, rien de mieux que l'apparation de rennesman ou un de ses avatars multiples pour mettre un peu de piquant 

un peu le goût du poison, en fait


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je témoignerais que nous étions tous à la veillée funèbre d'un amiénois nommé jojoleretour. je vous couvre les gars !


Ah, ça, oui, t'as bien couvert !  Il est sous l'eau. :love: Si WebO voulait bien le finir en lui attachant un plomb, on pourrait recommencer à parler d'autre chose ! :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est misérable.
> Tu dégages un sacré mauvais karma, quand même, comme type. :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Allez, tous après moi :
> ...



Un mauvais karma qu'il epenchera vite par l'astication energique du gourdin en question.

:affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

chouette crétinoïde est revenu :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

*Ca lui va bien le rouge*
à reineman je trouve


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un peu le goût du poison, en fait



Notre nuoc mam à nous... Une saveur avariée qui relève la soupe...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça, oui, t'as bien couvert !  Il est sous l'eau. :love: Si WebO voulait bien le finir en lui attachant un plomb, on pourrait recommencer à parler d'autre chose ! :rateau:



Oui?  J'en étais encore à _Modérer autrement. _


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca lui va bien le rouge*
> à reineman je trouve




A force de lui cogner dessus, on va faire bugger les forums, si ça se trouve !


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Notre nuoc mam à nous... Une saveur avariée qui relève la soupe...


 
ça reste quand même un truc nauséabond qu'on te ressort en toutes circonstances, surtout quand t'en veux pas ou que tu n'as pas prévu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ok. Tu amènes le saucisson et je fournis le Coteaux d'Ajaccio... Ca risque de nous prendre la nuit cette histoire... Anne me dit qu'elle veut bien témoigner que je l'ai passée avec elle. Corinne te couvrirait aussi?




*J'ai d'ores et déjà passé la soirée au lit*
sans pouvoir bouger avec 40 de fièvre


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A force de lui cogner dessus, on va faire bugger les forums, si ça se trouve !


Oh ben bravo !! Elle est belle celle-là tiens  

Allez. J'rajoute 4-5 kilos


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

4 désolé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perso, j'ai une petite faiblesse pour ce gamin. Il a le génie, sinon de l'insulte (n'est pas Gribouille qui veut), au moins de l'agacement. C'est une forme de génie bien inutile, je te l'accorde, mais qui me change terriblement de l'ordinaire. Je veux lui reconnaître au moins cette qualité puisque je crois que c'en est une : il ne laisse pas indifférent.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

lui manque un micro-détail, que crétinoïde est sur le point d'avoir. tout proche et pas si dur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lui manque un micro-détail, que crétinoïde est sur le point d'avoir. tout proche et pas si dur



Serait-ce donc l'un des fameux crétins des Alpes ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

je t'ai dis mille fois qu'une montagne est un océan


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai dis mille fois qu'une montagne est un océan



Je sens comme une faille dans ton raisonnement...


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je sens comme une faille dans ton raisonnement...




l'orthographe peut-être...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

on appelle ça une suture, tu m'écoutes pas !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on appelle ça une suture, tu m'écoutes pas !



Tu sais bien que, sorti de l'atelier "Mes jolis cailloux", je n'écoute plus quand tu me parles de géologie.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

chuis pas un péda gogue


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai une petite faiblesse pour ce gamin. Il a le génie, sinon de l'insulte (n'est pas Gribouille qui veut), au moins de l'agacement. C'est une forme de génie bien inutile, je te l'accorde, mais qui me change terriblement de l'ordinaire. Je veux lui reconnaître au moins cette qualité puisque je crois que c'en est une : il ne laisse pas indifférent.



J'ai néanmoins du mal à penser qu'il puisse y avoir là matière à encouragement. Lorsque je passe l'aspirateur chez moi, c'est parce que la poussière ne me laisse pas indifférent. Ce n'est pas pour autant que je m'empêche de l'aspirer.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai néanmoins du mal à penser qu'il puisse y avoir là matière à encouragement. Lorsque je passe l'aspirateur chez moi, c'est parce que la poussière ne me laisse pas indifférent. Ce n'est pas pour autant que je m'empêche de l'aspirer.



Il y a beaucoup de poussière sous les tapis du bar et des cadavres dans des armoires... Il ne faut pas avoir l'aspirateur sélectif.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

anuslingus ?


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Non relis la charte, désolé mon lapinou gentil mais les threads à coups de boule sont interdits - même à coups de boule rouge.
> Allez joyeux Noël




Je m'exuse. J'ai moi même étabi cette jurisprudence, et je n'ai jamais interdit les threads à coups de boules rouges.
:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2005)

rennesman??


----------



## MrStone (12 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> rennesman??



Tu crois???   :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> (...) Taisez-nous Moliere, Aristophane, Ménandre, terence, mathurin regnier!...et tout ce que le génie antique a pu produire en calembours pointus et rigolade tartignole(...)


Dans la ferme de Mathurin,
Hi ya hi ya ho !!!!





(sinon, moi, il m'ennuit le commissaire moulin - surtout s'il se prend de mettre une toge pour faire plus antique)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'es née pour commenter des potirons.




sa tombe super bien : j'adore le potirons , surtout en soupe en hiver


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ouahou!..apres...des millions d'années d'évolutions de l'espece...!...
> hé!...dis, moi, t'es pas sorti des cavernes pour rien toi, hein?


Une vie sexuelle épanouie
est un excellent remède à l'angoisse, à l'aigreur, au dégoût de soi.
L'ignorais-tu ?


(On se reverra sans doute quand tu en seras à raineman...)

EDIT
Tu peux considérer ce post comme une réponse à toutes tes risibles tentatives pour m'accabler de ton mépris - ça m'évitera de me répéter.


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2005)

Rain Man, c'est celui qui tape à l'aveugle?


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> hé hé...T'as plus ta cape de modérateur!...T'es comme un pompier qui rentre dans un feu en ayant confondu sa sous-combinaison de potection avec la nuisette de sa femme, dans la précipitation du petit matin.
> -Méfie toi...l'ami...que je n'en vienne à exercer ma métrique sur ta colonne vertébrale.


Euh, franchement, tu te crois drôle ou puissant? 

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, c'est raté dans ce cas 

Tout ce que tu es, c'est être ridicule


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Ouille ouille ouille!...ça me blesse le chibre ce que tu dis la!..si tu savais!..
> j'ai pour me guérir de ton jugement toute la distance que j'observe quand je me penche , pour te regarder .


Un petit peu de mégalo aussi par dessus le tout?

Et puis, ton chibre, pour ce qu'il te sert... c'est pas une grosse perte


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2005)

Vous croyez être assez nombreux  ? Sinon il faut faire appel aux forums techniques pour l'intendance...


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

Bah disons qu'un petit coup de sécateur ne serait pas de refus, qu'on en finisse avant de plonger sans retour dans le ridicule le plus complet


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez être assez nombreux  ? Sinon il faut faire appel aux forums techniques pour l'intendance...


----------



## N°6 (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est misérable.



Je ne t'apprendrai rien en te disant que l'appel au lynchage ne respire pas le bon karma non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Il me semble quand même que le ridicule s'entretient par l'effort de groupe dans le cas présent  Ça faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas eu 12 membres lecteurs sur un même fil.


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez être assez nombreux ? Sinon il faut faire appel aux forums techniques pour l'intendance...


 
je doute que ce soit utile, parce que si c'est pour faire


"Bonjour et bienvenu sur MacGé     " 

ou

"Bravo pour ton switch  "

ou

"n'oublie pas les photos :love:"

...remarque, en le caressant, ya peut-être moyen qu'il se calme l'animal 

mais restons dans le sujet:

Tout ceci ne nous dit pas si reineman vote pour Sonnyboy


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

ni où se trouve ce putain de bureau de vote !


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ni où se trouve ce putain de bureau de vote !


Au fond a gauche, après les WC


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ni où se trouve ce putain de bureau de vote !


 
laisse tomber ça pue le coup d'état


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber ça pue le coup d'état


Ah bon, toi aussi tu trouves?   

Dommage, on aurait pu se marrer... mais apparemment y'a des observateurs internationaux


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'apprendrai rien en te disant que l'appel au lynchage ne respire pas le bon karma non plus...



C'est quoi un lynchage ? C'est l'exécution sommaire de quelqu'un par la foule.

1. Nous ne sommes pas une foule.
2. Il n'y a rien de sommaire là-dedans. L'abruti d'armorique dont nous causons ici est largement prévenu de l'aversion d'une bonne partie d'entre nous à l'encontre des injures sans saveur qu'il distille à chacune de ces saillies de cayon.
3. Il n'y a pas d'exécution. Ni au propre, ni au figuré. Montrer la porte à quelqu'un n'est pas un lynchage. Le foutre dehors parce qu'il refuse de la prendre non plus.

Maintenant vous avez tout à fait le droit, toi comme d'autres, de considérer qu'un connard de cet acabit est le bienvenu parmi nous. Mais je crains que les posteurs que vous accepterez pour le prix de votre tolérance éxagérée (qui est une tare consubtancielle de la démocratie, voire même celle par laquelle les vrais adversaires de la démocratie l'attaquent insidieusement et régulièrement) ne vous privent d'autres à l'agitation moins nuisible.


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un lynchage ? C'est l'exécution sommaire de quelqu'un par la foule.
> 
> 1. Nous ne sommes pas une foule.
> 2. Il n'y a rien de sommaire là-dedans. L'abruti d'armorique dont nous causons ici est largement prévenu de l'aversion d'une bonne partie d'entre nous à l'encontre des injures sans saveur qu'il distille à chacune de ces saillies de cayon.
> ...


+1


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> T'as un gourdin dans la hotte ou t'es content de nous voir ?



Finalement, je pense qu'il est très content de nous voir.
Tout plutôt que l'indiférence, pas vrai reinman ?

EDIT (pour celles et ceux, rares je pense, qui relisent les vieilles pages, vu qu'à l'heure ou j'écris ça, on en est déjà vers la fin de la neuvième et qu'au rythme où ça va, on en sera bien à la onzième quand j'aurais fini, un peu comme un surfeur en arrière de la vague)
Finalement, je pense que j'avais raison, plus on lui répond, plus il s'enflamme le rain-truc.
Et puis, c'est pratique un exhutoire, ça permet de se défouler un peu - on a le droit, même les modos ne l'aiment pas, alors...
Donc, je lui foutrais la paix à l'avenir.
Voilà. (aucun intérêt ? Oui, mais bon, aucun lecteur non plus, ça compense)


----------



## Patamach (12 Décembre 2005)

C'est marrant ...
Au début je croyais que ce renneman n'était autre que sonny sous un autre pseudo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant ...
> Au début je croyais que ce renneman n'était autre que sonny sous un autre pseudo.



Ah nan ! Y jouent pas dans la même cour ! Sonny a une autre classe quand même.


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant ...
> Au début je croyais que ce renneman n'était autre que sonny sous un autre pseudo.


 
on progresse...


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

Il manque une certaine finesse que "l'élève" du jour n'a pas


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant ...
> Au début je croyais que ce renneman n'était autre que sonny sous un autre pseudo.



Non, sonnyboy c'est krystof.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah nan ! Y jouent pas dans la même cour ! Sonny a une autre classe quand même.


Rooo ! la flatterie  Ça devrait lui plaire tiens


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> tolérance éxagérée (qui est une tare consubtancielle de la démocratie, voire même celle par laquelle les vrais adversaires de la démocratie l'attaquent insidieusement et régulièrement) ne vous privent d'autres à l'agitation moins nuisible.



"Tare consubstantielle de la démocratie" c'est peut être beaucoup dire. De toute façon nous ne sommes pas dans une démocratie et nécessité fait loi  Disons que ça tourne. Il y a eu les "contre" maintenant il y a les "et si on passait à autre chose". D'ailleurs on voit bien que tu es toujours là pour aider à tourner la page


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, j'suis pas sur que le ridicule soit de mon coté.



tu dois te sentir bien seul, sur ce coups


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

Bah, entre temps il a trouvé un dictionnaire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Bon. Ça va commencer là, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Rooo ! la flatterie  Ça devrait lui plaire tiens



C'est pas une flatterie, c'est juste une observation, là ou Sonny met du mépris, souverainement, l'aut zozo ne sait que montrer son aigreur, je ne me souviens pas avoir vu Sonny aigri !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Ça va commencer là, non ?



Tu devrais peut-être disperser façon puzzle, bref fermer


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "Tare consubstantielle de la démocratie" c'est peut être beaucoup dire.


Beaucoup dire ? C'est par là qu'elle se contamine à l'ordure, depuis toujours.



> De toute façon nous ne sommes pas dans une démocratie et nécessité fait loi



La gestion des forums n'est pas une démocratie. Mais toutes nos discussions le sont.


----------



## N°6 (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un lynchage ? C'est l'exécution sommaire de quelqu'un par la foule.
> 
> 1. Nous ne sommes pas une foule.
> 2. Il n'y a rien de sommaire là-dedans. L'abruti d'armorique dont nous causons ici est largement prévenu de l'aversion d'une bonne partie d'entre nous à l'encontre des injures sans saveur qu'il distille à chacune de ces saillies de cayon.
> ...



Je retrouve bien là ton goût pour les définitions...   
Il n'y a pas d'exécution effective, une chance.... Mais il y a quand même une surenchère dans la violence de certains propos, et rennesman n'est pas seul à briller dans cet exercice.

Alors, oui, libre à vous également de ne pas apprécier l'attitude de ce garçon et de lui balancer des coups de boules rouges, à titre personnel ça m'est assez indifférent. Mais à mon avis et comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire, il s'en balance pas mal lui aussi, voire il aime ça le bougre, peut-être... Et il est encore là, malgré toute la bonne volonté que vous avez su déployer par le passé pour le virer. 

Et je trouve dommage de te voir, toi, jeter de l'huile sur le feu...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Allons, allons ! Arrêtez ! Vous faites grimper l'audimat ! 15 utilisateurs maintenant pour lire un fil d'un commun accord dérangeant  Il faut se relaxer, c'est important. A tout faire pour relever les erreurs des autres, on ne voit plus les siennes, pourtant souvent plus évidentes  La finalité sera la même de toutes façons : le silence de l'indésirable. Mais vous avez le choix de le rendre silencieux pour une plus ou moins longue période.
Je crois en vous


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons ! Arrêtez ! Vous faites grimper l'audimat ! 15 utilisateurs maintenant pour lire un fil d'un commun accord dérangeant  Il faut se relaxer, c'est important. A tout faire pour relever les erreurs des autres, on ne voit plus les siennes, pourtant souvent plus évidentes  La finalité sera la même de toutes façons : le silence de l'indésirable. Mais vous avez le choix de le rendre silencieux pour une plus ou moins longue période.
> Je crois en vous


 
surtout que Sonny va encore venir nous seriner après ce succès incroyable


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La gestion des forums n'est pas une démocratie.


Certes, sauf à être un terrain jeu dont un seul gardien possède les clés  



			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Et je trouve dommage de te voir, toi, jeter de l'huile sur le feu...


C'est pourtant sa spécialité


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je retrouve bien là ton goût pour les définitions...
> Il n'y a pas d'exécution effective, une chance.... Mais il y a quand même une surenchère dans la violence de certains propos, et rennesman n'est pas seul à briller dans cet exercice.
> 
> Alors, oui, libre à vous également de ne pas apprécier l'attitude de ce garçon et de lui balancer des coups de boules rouges, à titre personnel ça m'est assez indifférent. Mais à mon avis et comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire, il s'en balance pas mal lui aussi, voire il aime ça le bougre, peut-être... Et il est encore là, malgré toute la bonne volonté que vous avez su déployer par le passé pour le virer.
> ...



politiquement incorrect: c'est ce que je préfère


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant sa spécialité



Tiens, en parlant de Lemmy...


----------



## Fulvio (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant vous avez tout à fait le droit, toi comme d'autres, de considérer qu'un connard de cet acabit est le bienvenu parmi nous. Mais je crains que les posteurs que vous accepterez pour le prix de votre tolérance éxagérée (qui est une tare consubtancielle de la démocratie, voire même celle par laquelle les vrais adversaires de la démocratie l'attaquent insidieusement et régulièrement) ne vous privent d'autres à l'agitation moins nuisible.



Je vote Rezba modo !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de Lemmy...



tu me sembles avoir du mal à comprendre: tu ne connais pas l'histoire du pompier pyromane  

_... une manière de se créer du boulot pour ne pas être au chômage  _​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Ouais. Mais une fois si proche de la retraite, va falloir arrêter monsieur... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup dire ? C'est par là qu'elle se contamine à l'ordure, depuis toujours.



Rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée tout se transforme, pour éviter de le dire autrement. Alors on va dire qu'il en faut peu pour que ça se transforme et qu'à l'arrivée comme tu disais il faut éviter l'immobilisme du chacun chez soi. On ne peut pas convaincre quelqu'un auquel on ne parles pas ou que l'on refuse d'entendre. 


PS: (mode en aparté on) Nous devrions baisser la tête il y a des pailles et des poutres qui volent !   (mode en aparté off)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Habituellement je vise juste. Ce manque de confiance m'attriste...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Surtout ne fermez pas avant quelques heures, que je puisse tranquillement vous répondre à la maison.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu me sembles avoir du mal à comprendre: tu ne connais pas l'histoire du pompier pyromane
> 
> _... une manière de se créer du boulot pour ne pas être au chômage  _​


+1 vu le post, identique.


----------



## krystof (12 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, sonnyboy c'est krystof.




Bon.... c'est moi ou c'est pas moi ? Faudrait savoir à la fin...


----------



## krystof (12 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de Lemmy...




Oui, bah j'espère qu'on ne lui verra pas la queue...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ne fermez pas avant quelques heures, que je puisse tranquillement vous répondre à la maison.


 
J'allais le dire bordel !!

Ce soir, je m'occupe de ces messieurs...


----------



## krystof (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'allais le dire bordel !!
> 
> Ce soir, je m'occupe de ces messieurs...




P.S. : ne pas oublier de changer de pseudo avant de retourner dans les forums techniques.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Va encore falloir que je nettoie ? :mouais:  J'hésite franchement à laisser ouvert là... Surtout que l'intéressé inintéressant n'est plus là. Tendre un filet blindé pour pêcher la crevette, ça ne serait pas un peu disproportionné ?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, sonnyboy c'est krystof.



N'importe quoi!

C'est krystof qui est sonnyboy! 




(si si j'ai tres bien vu sa main sous la table comme tatayet)


----------



## reineman (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'allais le dire bordel !!
> 
> Ce soir, je m'occupe de ces messieurs...


salut patron!
content de te revoir, apres avoir fait mes travaux d'interet général!

Putain! on me sucre tous mes messages , c'est n'importe quoi!...!on me laisse pas m'exprimer!...on me censure, on me baillonne, on coupe des arbres sous ma fenetre et on me charpente des buchers!...
c'est dingue ça!


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> salut patron!
> content de te revoir, apres avoir fait mes travaux d'interet général!
> 
> Putain! on me sucre tous mes messages , c'est n'importe quoi!...!on me laisse pas m'exprimer!...on me censure, on me baillonne, on coupe des arbres sous ma fenetre et on me médite des buchers!...
> mdr..c'est des fous içi!




Salut le nioub :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

Les modos c'est des fachos!


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les modos c'est des fachos!




Prouve le :mouais:

PS: modération par la page blanche


----------



## reineman (12 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Salut le nioub :mouais:



salut le fan de richard wagner! flying dutchman....au moins quelqu'un ici qui a un peu d'humour, avec qui on peut se déboucher une bouteille de conversation !...et se siffloter quelques paroles bien cuissées.
ca devient rare!...


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> salut le fan de richard wagner! flying dutchman....au moins quelqu'un ici qui a un peu d'humour, avec qui on peut se déboucher une bouteille de conversation !...et se siffloter quelques paroles bien cuissées.
> ca devient rare!...



Tellement rare que je me suis perdu dans ce fil...:mouais: 

Si quelqu'un me retrouve, surtout qu'il ne me rentre pas   

ça va bouler rouge ce soir....:mouais: 

'tain


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> salut le fan de richard wagner! flying dutchman....au moins quelqu'un ici qui a un peu d'humour, avec qui on peut se déboucher une bouteille de conversation !...et se siffloter quelques paroles bien cuissées.
> ca devient rare!...


 
Et moi j'sens l'gaz ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'sens l'gaz ?




Encore un effort  :mouais: 

Je vois la tête :mouais:


----------



## reineman (12 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'sens l'gaz ?



bah nan patron, toi c'est entendu!


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Certes, sauf à être un terrain jeu dont un seul gardien possède les clés


On s'est déja exprimé là dessus dans un fil public, je crois. Enfin, c'est un souvenir confus, vu que la machine à laver est passée après et que je n'en ai plus la certitude, donc.
Alors ouvrez grand vos mirettes parce que c'est la dernière fois que j'interviens comme ça quand golf m'interpelle sur ce sujet, qui est depuis une semaine son sujet de prédilection à mon égard. Comme je n'ai aucune intention de rentrer complètement dans ce jeu, et de commenter quelques facettes interlocantes de sa capacité à faire sombrer dans l'oubli les fils qu'il estime déparer dans les intérieurs rangés dont il s'occupe, je vais répondre publiquement une fois, une seule.Mon cher golf, 

Je n'arrive pas à saisir exactement le sens de ta remarque. Tu sembles me reprocher quelque chose, mais comme tu le fais par sous-entendus, ce n'est pas très clair.
Tu me reproches quoi ? D'avoir été celui qui posait des règles et qui les enfreignait ? D'avoir incité d'autres posteurs à la bétise et de leur avoir reproché de m'avoir suivi ? D'avoir banni Lemmy trois ou cinq jours, je ne sais plus ?

Oui, j'ai posé des cadres, et j'ai posté sur les frontières de ces cadres. Et je l'ai fait en disant que je me postais à la frontière. Pour bien la matérialiser. Et j'ai attrapé par le col ceux qui passaient la ligne que je venais de tracer, parce qu'ils ne m'avaient pas vu, parce qu'ils trouvaient ça drole, ou parce qu'ils le faisaient précisément parce que j'étais là.
Un jour, un de tes potes, le spécialiste de la petite phrase, au sens propre et figuré, est parti dans la même charette que d'autres, qui trouvaient ça drole, voire qui avaient expressément réclamé leur ticket de voyage. Ô crime !

Et aujourd'hui encore, maintenant que je ne suis plus modo, et alors même qu'un post ouvert et clos par moi, expliquant pourquoi l'équipe de modération ne peut plus surveiller les fils traitant ouvertement d'actualité politique, trône au dessus du bar, je me permets de faire des vannes abordant le sujet. Pur scandale!

Moi qui ai posé par écrit des fondements de notre cadre d'expression, j'ai tiré parfois sans discernement sur ceux qui passaient sous ma main. Salope que je suis !*

Oh misère ! Je ne suis donc pas cet être surnaturel dont on décrit parfois avec emphase les qualités immodérées ? Non seulement je me laisse aller à la colère ou à la facilité par fatigue ou manque d'envie de discuter, mais en plus, je suis un pervers, un pyromane pompier, un censeur libertaire, un jouisseur protestant, quasi !

Et tu sais quoi ? Je m'en bats l'½il. Parce qu'aussi tordu que ça puisse paraître, mon irrépréssible besoin de plaire s'accompagne fort bien de l'indifférence ou de l'acrymonie que je suscite chez certains de mes contemporains. Cet apparent paradoxe est même la juste mesure de la chose. Alors oui, je te le dit, j'adore jouer au plus malin, et je me délecte comme une araignée de voir certains se prendre dans les toiles de mes pièges.

C'était plus facile et même carrément dégueulasse lorsque j'avais les clés de la maison ? 
Ben en fait, non. Parce qu'être "pion", "surgé", "conseiller d'éducation", comme on dit maintenant, ce n'est pas un boulot super facile. C'est même sacrément chiant, à tout dire. C'est pour ça que parfois, l'ennui nous pousse à jouer avec les muridés. J'aime pas trop les souris. Je préfère les vieux rats. Ou à la limite les lérots, que je préfère également aux blaireaux. Mais je ne suis pas un vrai chat, je ne les mange pas.

Maintenant, tu peux continuer à lever les yeux au ciel. Moi, je fais attention là où je marche, les trottoirs sont très sales chez moi.

Bien amicalement.

rezba


​_*Je n'enfreins pas la charte, je m'insulte avec mon consentement._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant vous avez tout à fait le droit, toi comme d'autres, de considérer qu'un connard de cet acabit est le bienvenu parmi nous. Mais je crains que les posteurs que vous accepterez pour le prix de votre tolérance éxagérée (qui est une tare consubtancielle de la démocratie, voire même celle par laquelle les vrais adversaires de la démocratie l'attaquent insidieusement et régulièrement) ne vous privent d'autres à l'agitation moins nuisible.



Je n'aurais pas mieux dit. Si si.
Certains ont cru, parce que rennesman m'amuse parfois, que le dire me conduisait naturellement à prendre son parti. On a même voulu voir dans ma réponse à une remarque de rezba ("Il ne faut pas avoir l'aspirateur sélectif.") une remise en cause de sa modération passée. Il n'en est rien.
rennesman a passé les bornes plus qu'à son tour et, en tant que lecteur, son banissement me semble juste. Je déplore seulement qu'il ait fallu en arriver là : je reste persuadé que, moins haineux, il aurait pu apporter un peu d'irrévérence et de nouveauté.

Quant au point de vue exprimé dans la citation ci-dessus, je le fais mien entièrement. Et pire, car j'ai moins de tolérance que rezba et davantage de colère : je trouve la bêtise crasse de certains, le dés½uvrement de certains autres (parfois les mêmes), encore plus obscènes que toutes les insanités dont rennesman est capable et, si j'avais eu à modérer ces forums, certains bannis ne seraient jamais revenus. Je les abandonne à leurs amitiés molles, à leurs certitudes ineptes, à leur désert. J'y préfèrerai toujours ceux qui donnent à voir la beauté, ceux qui inventent, ceux qui privilégient le plaisir des autres à leur propre contentement, ceux qui partagent. Ceux-là savent ce qu'est un forum.


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2005)

Ce qui est dommage dans tout cela, c'est que tu aies dévoyé une fonction fort utile à nos forums pour ta satisfaction  personnelle  :mouais: 


On en a vu le résultat   


En ce qui me concerne, ayant maintenant tout dit, c'est définitivement clos


----------



## Nobody (12 Décembre 2005)

Bravo Reinmachin, tu as bien réussi ton coup.

Et vous, vous vous êtes précipités dans le piège tête baissée.

Il vous a bien eu.

Et il doit bien rigoler maintenant.

Tssss... Bande de nioubes.

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Bon... croire, c'est une chose, mettre un terme, c'en est une autre. Je ferme et ferai le ménage en rentrant du boulot si toutefois je rentre aujourd'hui 

Bonne soirée à vous aussi.


----------

